# I have a wide screen. Do I need a wide tablet?



## Tiarhlu (Dec 25, 2008)

Wide as in much wider than tall. I was looking at the 11 x 6 intuos because it seemed to fit the dimensions of my screen best, but I'd rather not spend that much money if I can avoid it. My laptop screen is about 13 x 8. My concern was that a tablet that was not as wide would lead to uneven lines if it was mapped to the screen; moving an inch left and right would give me a bigger line than moving an inch up and down for example. 

The smaller tablet I used to have was 6 x 4 I believe, and it was about impossible to use, so I do want something larger.


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Dec 25, 2008)

my laptop and desktop both use widescreen, I also use a wacom tablet, but it is not widescreen shaped, I have not run into any problems ^_~


----------



## conicer (Dec 25, 2008)

You can use a regular tablet with a widescreen monitor.  You just need to make sure that it is mapped to the proportions of the said monitor (You can do this with the utility Wacom provides) or you'll be drawing ovals where you meant to draw circles.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 25, 2008)

conicer said:


> You can use a regular tablet with a widescreen monitor.  You just need to make sure that it is mapped to the proportions of the said monitor (You can do this with the utility Wacom provides) or you'll be drawing ovals where you meant to draw circles.



Yep, that's what I was worried about. Maybe I'll see if I can survive with an 8 x 6.


----------



## SpiritCreations (Jan 1, 2009)

Like everyone has said, you can use a regular tablet with a widescreen monitor.  I also have a widescreep laptop and Intuous, Graphire, and Bamboo Wacoms. They all work just fine with the widescreen. Good luck!


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 4, 2009)

Bamboos don't have pressure sensativity do they? That seems to be the main perk of a tablet. A mouse is just on and off.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 4, 2009)

The bamboo does have pressure sensitivity. Just not as much as a high-end tablet.
And I think the tablet driver automatically calibrates it to the set screen resolution so you shouldn't have a problem using it, but don't take me up on that.


----------



## Centradragon (Jan 17, 2009)

I own both a normal tablet and a widescreen tablet (a 9x12 Intuos and a medium bamboo fun, respectively).  I don't really find that much of a difference between the two's pressure sensitivity, weirdly enough.  :0




With a few brush strokes, you can easily switch your brain from 'widescreen' to 'normal'.    Just buy what you feel comfortable with.  

A big tablet is good if you have a lot of desk space, and usually draw with medium or large brush strokes.  One advantage is detail work is slightly faster to do, and requires less zooming in/out.

A small tablet is affordable, portable, and able to be used even on the most crowded of desks.  Small details means you have to zoom in further, but it's really easy to get used to... especially if you've never had a tablet before.  




Woo.  Hopefully my answer wasn't too long, haha.


----------



## Centradragon (Jan 17, 2009)

Ack... read the rest of your post.  D8  *is tired tonight*  Sorry about that!


Go for the larger size, if your 4x6 was difficult to use.  I believe a Bamboo Fun medium is bigger than that, and I'm pretty comfortable with it.


----------



## D3l7a3ch0 (Jan 22, 2009)

mapping will crop an area of your tablet to correspond to the screen's ratio--

I have this same situation and although I bought a wide aspect tablet, because of the mapping I can't use 1/4 inch of it along the top.  I can imagine mapping a regular aspect tablet to a widescreen monitor would reduce the usable area of the tablet even more.

one benefit of getting a bigger tablet is your strokes won't be multiplied as much... if i can make a suggestion, it would be get a tablet that is similar in aspect ratio and half the dimension of your screen L and W.

I use a 4.5x6.5 in. tablet on a 9x14.5 in. monitor.  it takes some getting used to, but it works.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 22, 2009)

Tiarhlu said:


> Bamboos don't have pressure sensativity do they? That seems to be the main perk of a tablet. A mouse is just on and off.



If you like to know the strengths and weaknesses of each tablet, you can use Wacom's comparison chart: http://www.wacom.com/productinfo/differences.cfm

Also I noticed Bamboo isn't listed there however: 

http://www.wacom.com/bambootablet/compare.php

http://www.wacom.com/productsupport/tesoftware.cfm


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 23, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Also I noticed Bamboo isn't listed there however



It's probably lumped in with the Graphire, as they are essentially one in the same, right?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 23, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> It's probably lumped in with the Graphire, as they are essentially one in the same, right?



Well some differences like the hot keys (Bamboo has them, graphire does not) and if I remember correctly the Bamboo Fun and Bamboo have a couple of differences, like no eraser end on the Bamboo.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 23, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well some differences like the hot keys (Bamboo has them, graphire does not) and if I remember correctly the Bamboo Fun and Bamboo have a couple of differences, like no eraser end on the Bamboo.



Granted the Bamboo does have some extra features, but I speaking more about the tablet's performance in the area of sensitivity and such. As well the Bamboo pens do have eraser ends.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 23, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well some differences like the hot keys (Bamboo has them, graphire does not) and if I remember correctly the Bamboo Fun and Bamboo have a couple of differences, like no eraser end on the Bamboo.



Granted the Bamboo does have some extra features, but I speaking more about the tablet's performance in the area of sensitivity and such, and it being on par with the Graphire. As well the Bamboo pens do have eraser ends.


----------

